# Red Tailed Shark Swimming upside Down



## lee simpson (Jan 10, 2013)

i just came home from work and noticed my red tailed shark is periodically swimming upside on the surface, Its a new set up with about 70-75 % of my water from my previous tank in it. The last tank was a 15 gallon and this new one is a 40 gallon, so in total probably 10 gallons went into the new tank, I ran the tank for about 36 hours before transferring the fish into the new tank.

I just tested my water and all my parameters are spot on with the exception of my water being quite soft. This is a new filtration set up due to the fact my new larger tank needed an upgrade.All my other fish seem fine, and i don't see any parasites on my red tail, the only thing i can come up with is i added a bushy nosed plecko to the tank at the weekend and he now occupies my red tales favourite spot( a piece of driftwood ), would it be stress thats causing this? im a bit lost and would appreciate any help.

lee


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it's colors look normal? Bloated in any way? Is he doing it constantly or once in a while? 
a bit odd behavior for stress I would think....maybe add another piece of wood or a cave if you can.


----------

